

Proggit challenge: Find a number N which, when Googled, yields N results - iamelgringo
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/77o4g/proggit_chalenge_find_a_number_n_which_when/

======
tr4nslator
Is this cheating?

[http://www.google.com/search?q=00000000000000000000000000000...](http://www.google.com/search?q=000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000)

~~~
waleedka
It's hacking.

------
jrockway
Or don't do this, and:

    
    
      1) Don't get IP blocked from Google
    
      2) Get some real work done instead

~~~
nostrademons
Somebody on the thread did it, via shell script, and didn't get IP blocked.
Point #2 is a good one, though.

------
khafra
1) generate random 10000<n<100000

2) check number of results-- n > results?

3) submit comment to a recent reddit post, which will be updated on Google
within 10 seconds, containing n repeated (n - results) times.

------
zandorg
I once submitted (to NTK) this hilarious search-and-replace-typo where someone
replaced Bill in Billionare with Gates to make Gatesionare.

Sinisterly, I can't find it on Google anymore. Odd.

------
Allocator2008
Wow, I justed took 20 minutes of my life looking into that, and you know
something, I won't get those 20 minutes back.

Here is the answer tho in roman numeral form where * means "times" :

DVL * M

